# Topics > Related topics > Open source >  Liatris, open-source project that determines any object’s exact pose and identity using a touch screen and RFID reader

## Airicist

Website - liatris.org




> Liatris is an open-source project that determines any object’s exact pose and identity using a touch screen and RFID reader. It’s primarily programmed in ROS and Python.


Developer - Mark Silliman

----------


## Airicist

Liatris.org - determines any object’s exact pose and identity using a touch screen and RFID reader

Published on Aug 27, 2015




> Liatris is an open-source project that determines any object’s exact pose and identity using a touch screen and RFID reader. It's primarily programmed in ROS and Python.

----------

